# Looking for 1-2 for Tuna Trip 7/27 - 7/28 or Whenever



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Heading out this weekend to the tuna grounds either Friday evening or Sat evening depending on crew availability.

Leave from OB about 5:00 PM, fish thru the nite, troll & deep drop on the return the next day about 2:00 PM.

Experience & tackle preferred, but not necessary. 

This is usually an 18-22hr trip with fuel being biggest cost. I supply the bait, drinks (water/gatorade), ice, tackle (if needed) & bean bag chairs.

Usual trip burns 200gal of fuel which we divide among the crew as evenly as possible. All caught fish will be equally divided once back at dock and we go our separate ways. 

I have all the optional safety equipment: six man life raft/ePirb/PLB/Sat phone/backup VHF/onboard and Sirius XM weather radar & required USCG safety equipment. A USCG float plan is always completed and left with a responsible party.

I have a current Atlantic HMS angling permit that cover's the vessel. Pls note that you are responsible for your own license (Alabama).

I try and get out weekly, weather permitting (2-3's max). If you're interested, but can't make this trip, keep my contact info on hand for future trips. Always looking for regulars to have some fun.

Contact me for additional details: (256) 503-0450


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Thx PFF for all the responses I've rec'd since posting.

I now have a full crew for this trip and hopefully will report back with positive results.

Tight Lines!
:thumbup:


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Dangit ..... a day late and a dolla short &#55358;&#56597;


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thats gonna be a lot of fuel ****.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Look forward to the post report!!! Good luck folks!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking forward to the follow up as well!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

as am I. This could be a good option for the future.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Me too. Hope you slay them.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip. Can't wait to see the report.


----------

